# FSB speed control in MPC79 chipset

## VanFanel

I'm wondering what's the kernel option for this chipset's (Nvidia MPC79) FSB control. 

Could be this option?

```
CPU Frequency scaling ---> nVidia nForce2 FSB changing
```

thanks

----------

